# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  A demtohet reputacioni i nje krijuesi te vertete nga pjesmarrja neper forume?

## Eagle

...eshte nje pyetje qe te gjithe ia keni thene vetes, te pakten ata qe kane pretendime ne fushen e krijimit. A mendoni se eshte e vertete kjo? Pra a demtohet nje shkrimtar a poet nga pjesmarrje neper forume virtuale? Ku qendrojne favoret dhe disfavoret?

ne pritje...

----------


## Diabolis

A demtohet reputacioni i nje krijuesi te vertete nga pjesmarrja neper forume?

Po të përgjigjem si nje *amator i internetit* e jo si nje krijues i vertetë.
Ti silllem rrotull:
A dëmtohet reputacioni i një këngëtari nga koncertet live? 
Ti dal mbasshpine:
A përmirësohet reputacioni i një krijuesi nga pjesmarrja nëpër forume?
E të vazhdoj nga fundi:
Varet nga krijuesi dhe jo nga forumet. Në forume janë të paktën 10.000 shqiptarë (de facto), rreth 1000 prej të cilëve nuk ju shpëton ditë pa klikuar, e mbase 50 që klikojnë mbas çdo postimi tek letërsia e forumeve (që nuk është as një, por ka dhe lista) . Krijuesit i mbetet të ballafaqohet dhe të tërheqë me cilësi këta 10.000 shqiptarë që nuk janë qoftexhinj, por të shkolluar sa në Shqipëri e sa në perëndim. Lexuesi më i keq në forum është ai ose ajo që ka lexuar letërsinë (angleze, gjermane, italiane) apo të vendit ku po shkollohet dhe që i vetmi mëkat është mangësia e shqipes. Nëse krijuesi nuk arrin dot të rrisë reputacioni fajin mos e kërkojë tek forumet por tek vetja.
Forumet janë alternativa e kohës ndaj botimeve. Krijuesit shqiptarë nuk botojnë dot më shumë se 1000 kopje, përjashtimet përforcojnë rregullin. 
A e rrisin reputacionin e një krijuesi 1000 kopje libri, gjysëm i pashitur, pjesërisht i ndarë mes miqsh e të afërmish?

----------


## EDUARDI

> A demtohet reputacioni i nje krijuesi te vertete nga pjesmarrja neper forume?
> 
> Po të përgjigjem si nje *amator i internetit* e jo si nje krijues i vertetë.
> Ti silllem rrotull:
> A dëmtohet reputacioni i një këngëtari nga koncertet live? 
> Ti dal mbasshpine:
> A përmirësohet reputacioni i një krijuesi nga pjesmarrja nëpër forume?
> E të vazhdoj nga fundi:
> Varet nga krijuesi dhe jo nga forumet. Në forume janë të paktën 10.000 shqiptarë (de facto), rreth 1000 prej të cilëve nuk ju shpëton ditë pa klikuar, e mbase 50 që klikojnë mbas çdo postimi tek letërsia e forumeve (që nuk është as një, por ka dhe lista) . Krijuesit i mbetet të ballafaqohet dhe të tërheqë me cilësi këta 10.000 shqiptarë që nuk janë qoftexhinj, por të shkolluar sa në Shqipëri e sa në perëndim. Lexuesi më i keq në forum është ai ose ajo që ka lexuar letërsinë (angleze, gjermane, italiane) apo të vendit ku po shkollohet dhe që i vetmi mëkat është mangësia e shqipes. Nëse krijuesi nuk arrin dot të rrisë reputacioni fajin mos e kërkojë tek forumet por tek vetja.
> ...


bashkohem me mendinin tuaj.

----------


## Eagle

> A demtohet reputacioni i nje krijuesi te vertete nga pjesmarrja neper forume?
> 
> Po të përgjigjem si nje *amator i internetit* e jo si nje krijues i vertetë.
> Ti silllem rrotull:
> A dëmtohet reputacioni i një këngëtari nga koncertet live? 
> Ti dal mbasshpine:
> A përmirësohet reputacioni i një krijuesi nga pjesmarrja nëpër forume?
> E të vazhdoj nga fundi:
> Varet nga krijuesi dhe jo nga forumet. Në forume janë të paktën 10.000 shqiptarë (de facto), rreth 1000 prej të cilëve nuk ju shpëton ditë pa klikuar, e mbase 50 që klikojnë mbas çdo postimi tek letërsia e forumeve (që nuk është as një, por ka dhe lista) . Krijuesit i mbetet të ballafaqohet dhe të tërheqë me cilësi këta 10.000 shqiptarë që nuk janë qoftexhinj, por të shkolluar sa në Shqipëri e sa në perëndim. Lexuesi më i keq në forum është ai ose ajo që ka lexuar letërsinë (angleze, gjermane, italiane) apo të vendit ku po shkollohet dhe që i vetmi mëkat është mangësia e shqipes. Nëse krijuesi nuk arrin dot të rrisë reputacioni fajin mos e kërkojë tek forumet por tek vetja.
> ...



personalisht-asgje kunder forumeve
por...a nuk te ben pershtypje qe emra te njohur s'para shihen neper to?...
cfare te jete kjo valle?

----------


## whisper

Se  pari  dua  te  pergezoj  Eagle  per  kete  teme  vertet  te  debatueshme  dhe  interesante. 
Jam  plotesisht  dakort , pa  i  hequr  apo  shtuar  as  edhe  nje  presje,  me  ato  qe  thote  D D.

Eagle, termi  "emra  te  njohur  "  te  letersise  eshte  shume  relativ  sepse , sic  e  kemi  thene  edhe  diku  tjeter,  tashme  nje  emer  i  tille  figuron  edhe  Rudina  e  Xhungajve  me  "bestselleret"  e  saj  te "bujshem"  edhe  jashte  Shqiperise! Ne  Shqiperine  e  sotme  quhet  shkrimtar   ai  qe  ka  mundesi  te  botoje  librin  e  vet  pavlere   dhe  jo  ai  qe  shkruan bukur,por  qe  nuk  ka  mundesira  marketingu  dhe  sponzorizimesh  nga  qarqe  te  caktuara  jo  vetem letrare. (Nuk  po  flas  per  Shqiperine  e  djeshme  pasi  eshte  e  qarte  besoj  per  te  gjithe  ne  se  nuk  ekzistonte  aspak  sistem  vlerash  te  mirefillta  artistike  ne  ate sistem  perbindesh).Sigurisht  qe  ka  edhe  nje  pakice  qe  edhe  shkruan  bukur  edhe  ka  mundesi  te  botoje.Gjithsesi  une  personalisht  di  qe  ne  kete  forum  te  letersise  shkruajne  me   nickname te  pakten  8  autore  te  botuar  jo  vetem  ne  shqip, por  edhe  ne  gjuhe  te  huaj  si  italisht,gjermanisht, frengjisht  apo  edhe  greqisht. Pervec  ketyre  jane  edhe  nje  numer  i  konsiderueshem  te  talentuarish  qe  gjithashtu  kane  sjelle  ne  kete  forum  perla  te  verteta  poetike  qe  nuk  i  takon  shpesh  neper  librat  fitues  te  konkurseve  te  dyshimta  letrare  qe  zhvillohen  ne  Shqiperi. Pa  folur  ketu  edhe  per  ata  forumiste  te  talentuar  qe  shkruajne  ne  gjuhe  te  huaj (ne  nenforumin  perkates)  gjera  aq  brilante  qe  "te  medhenjte"  e  letersise  bashkekohore  shqipe  as  nuk  guxojne  t'i  mendojne  ne  shqip.
Forumi i  letersise  eshte  nje  sfide  per  cilindo, madje  emrat  e  "medhenj"  mund  te  testojne  edhe  vlerat  e  verteta  te  veprave te  tyre,por  dyshoj  se  kane  kurajo  ta  bejne  pasi  Forumi  ka  jo  vetem  nje  lexues  teper  cilesor,por  edhe  nje  vleresim  instinktiv  te  paster  letrar  dhe  jo  ate  marketingun  e  peshtire  nen  parathenjen  e  shkruar  nga  klika  qe  kontrollon  ne  menyren  me  soroiste  te  mundshme  zhvillimet  letrare  ne  Shqiperi.

Pra,  ne  pergjigje  te  pyetjes  qe  shtron  kjo  teme, mendoj  se  jo  vetem  qe  nuk  pakesohet  reputacioni  i  nje  KRIJUESI  TE  VERTETE, por  perkundrazi  RRITET!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Edhe une spo ju heq asnje presje  talentave tone  DD-s e Creajzit.

Asnje Reputacion nuk i ulet krijuesve ne Forum por Kuleta u hollohet  ne fakt.

Ne se paraja me Reputacionin skan lidhje athere ne rregull jemi.

----------


## Sokoli

Krijues?
Reputacion?
Krijues i vertete?
Emra te njohur?


oahahahahahahaha
ohahahahahahahah

----------


## Eagle

sa harxhove gjithe ket kohe per t'qesh..e kishe shkrujt naj fjale.

psh pse Kadare, apo agolli, apo ahmeti apo zhiti apo te tjere qe shkruajne dhe do sdo ti jane emra te njohur nuk i sheh neper forume..ja ksaj pergjigju ti..pastaj qesh po deshe


...komercializmi eshte tani koncept i pranuar...dhe natyrisht qe ne kuader te globalizmit ska si behet ndryshe dhe per shkrimet.

a nuk mendoni se forumet jane thjesht vende ku shkrimet e paraqitura nuk kane shume nivel...se atyre qe shkruajne u mungon pergjegjesia....dhe mos thoni qe s'eshte keshtu, ne shumicen e padiskutueshme te rasteve
krijohen ca klane te njohurish qe bejne elozhe pas cdo postimi, dhe shume te tjere qe se thone nje fjale per arsye etike ose indiference.

cfare i permireson let shqipe aktivizimi virtual..ja kjo eshte pyetja...

degjohemi

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> sa harxhove gjithe ket kohe per t'qesh..e kishe shkrujt naj fjale.
> 
> psh pse Kadare, apo agolli, apo ahmeti apo zhiti apo te tjere qe shkruajne dhe do sdo ti jane emra te njohur nuk i sheh neper forume..ja ksaj pergjigju ti..pastaj qesh po deshe
> 
> 
> ...komercializmi eshte tani koncept i pranuar...dhe natyrisht qe ne kuader te globalizmit ska si behet ndryshe dhe per shkrimet.
> 
> a nuk mendoni se forumet jane thjesht vende ku shkrimet e paraqitura nuk kane shume nivel...se atyre qe shkruajne u mungon pergjegjesia....dhe mos thoni qe s'eshte keshtu, ne shumicen e padiskutueshme te rasteve
> krijohen ca klane te njohurish qe bejne elozhe pas cdo postimi, dhe shume te tjere qe se thone nje fjale per arsye etike ose indiference.
> ...


Se pari, kam frike se problemi me keta te medhenjte e tu qendron ne faktin se nuk jane "computer literate" (mos u cudit shume) ose thjesht nuk jane aq "elastike" sa te pershtaten me avancimet e teknologjise.  Eshte me teper konceptuale sesa aftesore!

Se dyti, te medhenjte qenkan domosdo "te njohur" nga komuniteti letrar ne shqiperi?  Sa krijues te rinj jetojne/punojne/ushtrojne veprimtari artistike jashte Shqiperise? Psh, une them se ne FSH ka krijues te tille qe, edhe pse nuk shfaqin figuren e tyre profesionale, mund te jene po aq te medhenj, apo te talentuar sa ata qe permend ti.  Sot per sot ata ndoshta nuk njihen, por kane potencial per te qene te tille (madje do te thoja se, ndoshta nje dite, do t'ua citoni krijimet pa e ditur se kohe me pare kini derdellitur ne forum).

Se treti, une mendoj se forumi as ta ngre prestigjin, dhe as ta ul.  Ketu ti ndajme rrushte nga dardhat: ka nga ata qe su trembet syri te shfaqin identitetin e tyre te vertete (keta jane ata qe s'kane asgje per te humbur! perjashtim bejne ata qe shkruajne pa ndonje perfitim) ka edhe nga ata qe krijojne pa e shfaqur identitetin e tyre (keta po qe kane dicka per te humbur  :shkelje syri: )

ps. mos harroni se komunitetet virtuale jane "hane pa porta" ato publiket flas, se me privatet ndryshon puna, hyn e del kush te doje.  Ju e dini mire ate shprehjen popullore "me thuaj me ke rri, te te them se cili je" C'kusur nje krijues me reputacion te degjoje derdellitjet e ndonje papagalli qe i ka hyre vetja me qejf? (jam e bindur se keta te fundit jane ekzemplare)...perjashto ata per te cilet toleranca eshte virtyt.

----------


## Eagle

> ps. mos harroni se komunitetet virtuale jane "hane pa porta" ato publiket flas, se me privatet ndryshon puna, hyn e del kush te doje.  Ju e dini mire ate shprehjen popullore "me thuaj me ke rri, te te them se cili je" C'kusur nje krijues me reputacion te degjoje derdellitjet e ndonje papagalli qe i ka hyre vetja me qejf? (jam e bindur se keta te fundit jane ekzemplare)...perjashto ata per te cilet toleranca eshte virtyt.



nga tre arsye qe ke paraqitur, e katerta me duket me e sakta.

 arsyeja e pare ngjan pak naive...s'duhet ndonje mencuri e madhe te hysh neper forume.

kufijte territoriale me shpikjen e internetit jane zhdukur. prandaj kur them te "njohur" nuk kam parasysh vetem komunitetin letrar ne Shqiperi..ka gjasa qe ky i fundit ka njohje empirike mbi cfare ndodh ne te vertete. pra arsyeja jote e dyte bie poshte

te treten s'e mora vesh mire..

thanks miss korca :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

Per mendimin tim interneti, jo vetem forumi, shpeshhere nuk eshte nje medium real i vleresimit te autoreve. Se pari ne rastin me te keq ndonje syresh mund te hyje me kushedi sa nofka dhe te lavderoje vepren e vet.

Se dyti, te dashurat, miqte, te afermit, shoket e autorit ne fjale, deri edhe mamaja e vet ta zeme, me anonimitetin qe ju ofron interneti teorikisht mund te futen dhe te japin vleresimet e tyre aspak objektive.

Sikur kjo te mos mjaftonte, dikush me te cilin autori ka nje inat personal ne jeten e tij private, mund te hyje ketu dhe te perpiqet t'i ule poshte ne anonimat, me cdo kusht, shkrimet e autorit ne fjale.

Dhe sigurisht per te mos i thjeshtesuar aspak gjerat kemi edhe faktorin e popullaritetit te autorit ne kliken e vet ne forum, si edhe te tjeret qe permend Eagle, te cileve mund t'ju duket vetja te liq nqs. thone mendimin e tyre te vertete kur nje shkrim ju duket i pavlere... keshtu qe me mire heshtin.

Nje menyre me e thjeshte per te matur vlerat e nje autori eshte te shohesh sa te gatshem jane profesionalet, amatoret, apo njohesit jo te siperfaqshem te letesise te *paguajne para per te blere*  vepren e autorit ne fjale. Them njohesit e letersise pasi shpresoj se ata kane me pak mundesi te influencohen nga reklamat pompoze tip "Xhunga".

Ne perfundim, kush nuk ka krijuar ende nje "reputacion" per arsye te ndryshme, mund ta perdore internetin si nje mjet reklamimi. Si e perdor ky autor internetin pastaj, ne menyre te ndershme apo me skema te fshehta, eshte pune tjeter, por te dyja mundesite ekzistojne.

Kush eshte i kenaqur me reputacionin e tij, si ata "te medhenjte" ta zeme, s'di pse mund te drejtohet nga forumet kur te tjeret mund te paguajne per te lexuar shkrimet e tij. Cfare, futen ne forum se kane kohe te tepert neper duar? Por a kane te suksesshmit kohe te tepert? Jane keto disa pyetje qe ja drejtoj vetes.

----------


## Veshtrusja

shume nga ju keni permendur pika te mira, ne vecanti me pelqyen komentet e angeldust.

pa dashur te kritikoj njeri, po shpreh dy fjale:

Mendoj qe nje krijues i vertete nuk e lodhe shume koken per reputacionin por thjesht mendon te krijoj.

Per krijuesit e vertete forumi nuk duhet te jete gje vecse nje fletore dhe nje lapse ne ditet e sotme.

----------


## [xeni]

> shume nga ju keni permendur pika te mira, ne vecanti me pelqyen komentet e angeldust.
> 
> pa dashur te kritikoj njeri, po shpreh dy fjale:
> 
> Mendoj qe nje krijues i vertete nuk e lodhe shume koken per reputacionin por thjesht mendon te krijoj.
> 
> Per krijuesit e vertete forumi nuk duhet te jete gje vecse nje fletore dhe nje lapse ne ditet e sotme.


Nuk jam dakord me ty Veshtruese. Kenaqesia me e madhe per dike qe shkruan mendoj se duhet te jete te qenit i lexuar dhe vleresimi nga lexuesit. Nuk mendoj se reputacioni eshte detyrimisht nje tregues i cilesise, meqenese ai kushtezohet shume nga rrethanat dhe kjo e dyta (cilesia) eshte shume relative, por te thuash qe nje "krijues i vertete" nuk e lodhe shume koken eshte nje zhveshje nga tiparet njerezore. Apo, me "krijues te vertete" ti kupton nje mbinjeri, qe s'ka ego, qe s'gezon suksesin dhe vleresimin e punes? Do me behej qejfi nese merr mundimin te me sqarosh se çfare do te thuash me fjaline e fundit... 


Une jam dakord me ato qe ka thene *crazy old baby*.

Mendoj se Forumi nuk ia ul vlerat shkrimtarit, perkundrazi ia rrit (nese ka kuptohet).

*Per Eagle*: Te gjithe Krijuesit Te Vertete jane.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Nuk jam dakord me ty Veshtruese. Kenaqesia me e madhe per dike qe shkruan mendoj se duhet te jete te qenit i lexuar dhe vleresimi nga lexuesit. Nuk mendoj se reputacioni eshte detyrimisht nje tregues i cilesise, meqenese ai kushtezohet shume nga rrethanat dhe kjo e dyta (cilesia) eshte shume relative, por te thuash qe nje "krijues i vertete" nuk e lodhe shume koken athere ti e zhvesh ate nga tiparet njerezore. Apo, me "krijues te vertete" ti kupton nje mbinjeri, qe s'ka ego, qe s'gezon suksesin dhe vleresimin e punes? Do me behej qejfi nese merr mundimin te me sqarosh se çfare do te thuash me fjaline e fundit... 
> 
> Mendoj se Forumi nuk ia ul vlerat shkrimtarit, perkundrazi ia rrit (nese ka kuptohet).


xeni, per mendimin tim, kenaqesia e pare per ate qe krijon duhet te jete te aftesia qe zoteron ne vetvete per ta shprehur ate qe ndien dhe nuk duhet te jete ne vend qe te kenaqi x-in apo y-psilonin (ne baze te kesaj besoj mund te kuptosh me mire ate qe kisha une ndermend kur thash "krijues te vertete")

pikerisht se jam dakort qe reputacioni nuk eshte detyrimisht nje tregues i cilesise prandaj dhe thashe se nje krijues nuk duhet te mendoj per reputacionin.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> nga tre arsye qe ke paraqitur, e katerta me duket me e sakta.
> 
>  arsyeja e pare ngjan pak naive...s'duhet ndonje mencuri e madhe te hysh neper forume.
> 
> kufijte territoriale me shpikjen e internetit jane zhdukur. prandaj kur them te "njohur" nuk kam parasysh vetem komunitetin letrar ne Shqiperi..ka gjasa qe ky i fundit ka njohje empirike mbi cfare ndodh ne te vertete. pra arsyeja jote e dyte bie poshte
> 
> te treten s'e mora vesh mire..
> 
> thanks miss korca


te paren: thashe qe eshte me teper _konceptuale_ sesa aftesore, veri veshin.

E dyta: ketu s'te mora vesh mire.  A jane te gjithe shqipetaret (emigrante) te njohur nga komuniteti letrar shqiptar? Se besoj! dhe ketu nuk po zgjatem shume me arsyet, pasi mund ti kini prekur dhe me lart.

E treta: per kete mos e vraj mendjen shume.  Fakti qe ti nuk e ke kuptuar do te thote qe nuk eshte per ty  :buzeqeshje:   (ne te vertete, ta kisha shkoqitur une ty, madje me shembuj konkrete, po kam frike se demtoj reputacionin e pseudonimit tim) :shkelje syri:  

Perfundimisht, besoj se reputacioni (ne fushen profesionale flas) nuk eshte dicka qe merret _for granted_.  Shkrimtari duhet ta fitoje ate, dhe kjo arrihet pas shume vitesh pune te mundimshme.  Forumet e tipit FSH i sherbejne vetem nje gjeje - argetimit.  Nje shkrimtar (s'ka rendesi ne eshte i njohur apo jo) mund te shpenezoje kohe te kendshme ne forum, njesoj sikur ta kishte shpenezuar ne nje bar apo kafene.  Njohja, suksesi (dmth reputacioni qe po flasim ne) varen nga institucioneve te tjera, qe s'ka nevoje te zgjatem shume.  Kjo nuk do te thote aspak qe krijuesit e forumit tone nuk kane reputacion apo nuk jane ne nivelin e duhur. Gjithashtu, ka plot krijues te talentuar per te cilet te shkruarit nuk eshte profesion; shkruajne thjesht per qejf, apo hobby si i thone, dhe ne kete rast, forumi eshte nje mjet qe i sherben me se miri qellimit te tyre.

Ah se mos harroj: qe nje shkrimtar te arrije lartesite per te cilat behet fjale, ai duhet te jete _son of a gun_ (me falni per anglishten).  E kam fjalen, duhet te kesh ego te madhe...edhe mend ne koke domosdo  :shkelje syri:   Nese nuk je i zoti te dalesh ne shesh dhe te kafshosh dike, harroje famen miku im! te rralle jane ata njerez te njohur qe jane _tremendously nice_.  Gjithsesi, gjerat nuk jane te prera me thike.

----------


## oiseau en vol

Unë mendoj që një krijues i vërtetë nuk është një ofrues krijimesh apo propozues temash diskutimi. Një krijues i denjë për këtë emër është dikush që vetëm krijon, dhe ky krijim duke i ardhur krejtësisht nga shpirti i tij, dmth pa lidhje me mendjen. Aty ku hyn përllogaritja, aty ka mbaruar krijimi. Krijimet me porosi janë krijime të tërhequra për fije flokësh. Kështu që një krijues i vërtetë nuk ka nevojë për miratimin e publikut. Publiku mund të mendojë ç'të dojë, kjo nuk duhet të shkojë deri tek veshët e krijuesit. E gjithë ajo që është e kondensuar në një çast të dhënë në shpirtin e krijuesit dhe që materializohet në një krijim, e gjitha kjo vepron sipas të tjera ligjesh sesa atyre që qeverisin jetën reale mbi tokë. Kështu që një krijuesi të vërtetë as i shtohet as i pakësohet reputacioni nga pjesëmarrja në forume, sepse kemi pranuar që ai shkruan vetëm në atë moment kur shpirti i tij ia dikton këtë. Krijimet e tjera nuk janë gjë tjetër veçse mënyra të papastra për të veshur një petk tjetër nga ai që meritohet në të vërtetë : ato janë mjete jetese dhe të kërkuara _vetëm _  për këtë qëllim.

----------


## macia_blu

Meqe nuk shkruan kadare , agoll, zhiti , etj neper forume, automatikisht te tjeret qe shkruajne as "nuk jane krijues te vertete"  ose nuk u  plas per reputacioni".
Nuk e di pse shkrimtari u dashka te shqetesohet per reputacion e te tjera?
Ka mjaft arsye te tjera shqetesimi, dhe krijimi ose shkruaja neper forume , vetem e qeteson. Kush e vertetojise neper forume nuk  hyjne edhe  disa nga ata me reputacion, pervec ndoshta Kadarese? Une i kam pare disa nga keta te "medhenjte" neper forume. (pasi ka edhe forume te tjera perve ketij FSH).
Madje disa prej tyre kane website personale, ku mund tu shkruash , pse jo edhe tu shtrosh pyetje te tilla, si keto qe shtrohen ketu.
Gjithashtu ka edhe forume me shkrimtare e autore mjaft te njohur amerikane , qe veprat e tyre i botojne se pari ne kato forume. (kur te kem kohe do te sjell edhe adressat).
Krijuesi (pa reputacion)  shkruan thjesht per kenaqesi,  ai "profesionisti" e shfrytezon profesinonin e te shkruarit per para. Sepse edhe fama ka dale disi prej modes.(pervec tek  ne shqiptaret, qe  para se  te mendojme se cdo te shkruajme , perfytyrojme zhurmen  dhe famen qe do te beje emri yne ( them emri, pasi vepra shkruhet pa u menduar dhe aq mire, mjaft te mendojme per famen  ne fillim).
Ndersa "te medhenjte"  letersise shqipe, dhe sidomos letersise se sotme shqipe ,  i mungojne, keshtu qe disa me te njohurit i quajmete medhenj. (kjo nuk eshte gje e keqe).

----------


## laguna blu

[QUOTE=Eagle a nuk mendoni se forumet jane thjesht vende ku shkrimet e paraqitura nuk kane shume nivel...se atyre qe shkruajne u mungon pergjegjesia....dhe mos thoni qe s'eshte keshtu, ne shumicen e padiskutueshme te rasteve
krijohen ca klane te njohurish qe bejne elozhe pas cdo postimi, dhe shume te tjere qe se thone nje fjale per arsye etike ose indiference.

cfare i permireson let shqipe aktivizimi virtual..ja kjo eshte pyetja...
[/QUOTE]

George Orvell në eseun e tij "përse shkruaj ?" nxjerrë 4 motive për të cilat shkruan:

1.Egoizmi i thjeshtë
2.Entuziazmi estetik
3.Përgjegjësia historike
4.Qëllimet politike

Unë si konsumator i letërsisë nuk dyshoj se autorët e sotëm shqiptarë dhe të huaj(të njohur apo më pak të njohur) nuk i kanë shumicën e këtyre atributeve të Orvelli-t.Por problemi qëndron se për të lexuar diçka të bukur tek forumi duhet ti lexojmë edhe 100 postime të tjera të parëndësishme që na kontaminojnë edhe vlerat që sapo kishim lexuar apo që kemi ndërmend t'i lexojmë. Duke na humbur edhe kohën tonë të çmuar. 
Ata (shkrimtarët) nuk publikojnë nëpër forume sepse rreziku i plagjiatit të tyre rritet(kjo më është thënë nga poeti italian G.I). Kanë të bëjnë me turma anonime(përfshirë dhe mua këtu)që nuk kanë guxim as emrin e tyre të vërtetë ta thonë dhe mund të kontestohen në format më të ndryshme. Për ç'arësye ahere do të duhej të shpalosnin ndjenjat dhe estetikën e tyre?
Për nevoja komunikimi me lexuesit nganjëherë edhe marrin guximin të dalin me emër...por jam i sigurtë se do preferonin sallat me lexues të apasionuar e kritikë letrarë të paanshëm e jo tifozë të ndezur stadiumesh e forumesh...që më shumë u ngjajnë fantazmave se lexuesve "normalë"
Prandaj ata pak që kemi në forumin tonë t'i ruajmë aq sa kemi mundësi. Të shkruajmë rreth tyre apo poezive të tyre vetëm kur kemi dashurinë ndaj letërsisë dhe kompetencat e duhura letrare. Për aq sa është e mundur...ndryshe na kanoset rreziku të lexojmë hermafroditë vetëelozhues apo poezi anonime qofshin ato edhe të bukura por duke qenë anonime humbin qëllimin e tyre primar dhe kthehen në rrjeta të dyshimta peshkimi, ujërave të turbullta të forumit...
laguna blu

P.S. Më pëlqeu qasja e Eagle dhe angeldust ndaj problemit...dhe nuk shoh se si do të mund të materializohej poezia në forume si ky i yni. Ajo është dhunti që konsumohet vetëm nga një kategori e ngushtë njerëzish. Të ishte prozë apo gazetari edhe do kisha besuar...

----------


## Henri

Duke mbështetur këtu D_D, COB dhe macen, do të doja të shtoja se Agim Doçi është shembulli më i pastër i krijuesit të vërtetë shqiptar, të cilin nuk e tut frika e dëmtimit të reputacionit nga pjesëmarrja e tij në forum. 


xxx

----------


## macia_blu

Pavarsisht se forumistat nuk e ndjene veten kaq mendjemedhenj e te besojne se marrin pjese pikerisht ne kete kategorine e ngushte njerezish konumatore te poezise. Atashkruajne ne rrjeshta te ngushte pa ndonje bindje absolute se po shkruajne PoEZI  e kategorise se ngushte....etj etj

Shumica e atyre qe po shkruajne ne  kete teme, po shprehin paragjykimet e tyre, dhe po shpalosin here inate e here mbivleresime per veten, packa se edhe ata si krijuesit jane vecse anonime.

----------

